# Cool book!



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I work at the library and I recently checked out a bunch of fish keeping books. Well there's a particular book that really made my imagination run wild. Lots of ideas! 

It's called- 

"Freshwater Aquarium Models - Recipes for Creating Beautiful Aquariums That Thrive" by John Tullock

Amazon.com: Freshwater Aquarium Models: Recipes for Creating Beautiful Aquariums That Thrive: John H. Tullock: Books It really is cool book, and the author obviously put much work into it, but it doesn't have any pictures of the layouts, which would have been nice but probably the book would have been alot more spendy to I suppose. Anyways, check it out if you're interested.


----------

